

Develop iOS apps using an iPhone/iPad (with code) - mmmmax
http://lesscode.co.nz/interface

======
mmmmax
This also reminds me of pg's RFS5: Development on Handhelds

<http://ycombinator.com/rfs5.html>

------
jcsalterego
This reminds me of Briefs: <https://github.com/capttaco/Briefs>

~~~
lux
Wow, the video on giveabrief.com is too funny!

I really like the idea of mocking up via more of a scripting language,
especially since it's exportable to a real project in Xcode. As a developer,
clicking that many times to build a mockup still seems a bit dreadful to me.

Edit: I believe all the apps mentioned here export to Xcode, just specifying a
preference for typing vs clicking :)

------
patr1ck
Has anyone played with Dapp? <http://dapp.kerofrog.com.au/>

Does the same, costs the same, and has been updated as recently as this week –
unlike Interface, which was last updated in June.

------
mmmmax
The reason I'm so excited about this is that it exports objective-C right into
Xcode.

~~~
joezydeco
And more importantly, it seems to skip Interface Builder. I hate that thing.

~~~
rimantas
There are people who prefer to write out all those CGRects by hand?
Interesting. What will you do when Xcode 4 comes out? ;)

~~~
Xuzz
I do. I find Interface Builder unworkable for anything but the simplest of
projects: there's just too much "magic".

------
rbarooah
It has surprisingly bad reviews on the App store - enough to put me off even
though I want something like this and my threshold for just trying stuff is
usually quite low.

Also, although I'd rather it was a universal app, having to pay twice is not
fatal, but not being able to prototype iPhone apps on the iPad seems like a
pretty weird and artificial limitation.

------
jp
"So you are almost done ! Great! Here is $2000. Go build my
GroupOnTwitterFacebook iPad client post haste !"

------
tehjones
I cant see this lasting very long

~~~
jrnkntl
Why not?

~~~
spearo77
See [http://blog.robrhyne.com/post/659211315/almost-on-the-app-
st...](http://blog.robrhyne.com/post/659211315/almost-on-the-app-store)

~~~
kmfrk
I got it half or a whole year ago. Back then, you could preview your mock-ups
on the iOS devices as actual apps, but the new iOS rules forced them to ditch
that feature. (Which sucks when you're a Windows user.)

It's not going to be pulled all of a sudden.

